# Why is everyone supporting the Protests



## tehpope (Jun 1, 2020)

Over the last few days, we've seen most of the major companies or celebrities (Hollywood, Music, and E-celeb) supporting the protests. Why is that? What do they gain from having supporting these protests?

At first it was all the celebs donating to the fund to release people jailed. Then they started showing support for BLM. Now major corporations (Disney, Nike, Sony, Amazon, Google) are also throwing their 2 cents into the ring.

Everyone was pretty much in agreement those 4 cops should get the book thrown at them, but its illogical to see them agreeing with the mob that the should be able to loot and riot all they want.

The only thing I can think of is the fear of being cancelled. They fear of loss of revenue. Or for celebs, the loss of their careers.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 1, 2020)

they get cancelled if they don't

not so much by the public at large, but by their personal in-group. remember that these people all run in circles that are dominated by turbo leftists.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 1, 2020)

A lot of people think what happened to Floyd is wrong. Even the conservative talk radio guys say that cop was out of control and that Floyd didn't deserve to die.

What people are divided on is how to express opinions about the rioting. One side wants to ignore it and the other side is saying knock it off.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 1, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> they get cancelled if they don't
> 
> not so much by the public at large, but by their personal in-group. remember that these people all run in circles that are dominated by turbo leftists.



This.

Since the riots are going national instead of being confined to the Twin Cities, and have done so fairly quickly, I think the big companies are doing this to avoid the effects of cancel culture.

But given yesterday's announcement regarding the Antifa movement, that may change in the coming weeks and months as they all leave the denial phase of grief and start to realize that this could get more serious than mere SJW cancel culture.

If BLM starts getting blowback from the designation of Antifa as a terrorist group, then things are going to change fast. It's a known fact that BLM and Antifa are close collaborators, and they both openly flaunt their alliance on social media.

The doomers can negrate me all they want, but I think we're going to have a really long and very interesting summer this year...


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 1, 2020)

Social status.

They want to feel good about themselves by doing next to nothing.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 1, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> other side is saying knock it off.



This should be the ONLY reasonable reaction to this.  There shouldn't even be a debate about this.  Business owners were already suffering with CoronaChan, this is just making things 100x worse.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jun 1, 2020)

Remember, you're racist if you don't let nogs burn your home, rape your wife and murder your kids.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 1, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Remember, you're racist if you don't let nogs burn your home, rape your wife and murder your kids.


Literally no one, not even the people condoning the riots as "the voice of the unheard", is saying this.
EDIT: Random lunatics on Twitter don't count; I know for a fact that there are at minimum five different people on Twitter arguing for the legalization of cannibalism.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Jun 1, 2020)

I support it because I want to forget the coronas and see idiots get into trouble.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jun 1, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Literally no one, not even the people condoning the riots as "the voice of the unheard", is saying this.
> EDIT: Random lunatics on Twitter don't count; I know for a fact that there are at minimum five different people on Twitter arguing for the legalization of cannibalism.


I was being cheeky - But my hot take on why "everyone" is coming out in support of the ((protesters)) is because they don't want to be labelled ''evil, racist, nazi babykilling boot-lickers".


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 1, 2020)

because everyone benefits from the government being overthrown. no regulations, no taxes which means more money to be spent consooming, nobody getting killed by pigs or imprisoned for smoking weed means more customers. a few (insured) burnt down buildings is a small price to pay for this. this may be the only chance in your lifetime to help make ancapistan a reality. anyone not supporting the rioters right now is a bootlicking faggot no better than those white guilt cucks down on their knees begging blacks for forgiveness for slavery. freedom is worth dying for.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 1, 2020)

"Maybe if we publically support these retarded animals burning down low-income housing units and Black-American owned businesses, they won't burn down anything we own,"



NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> because everyone benefits from the government being overthrown. no regulations, no taxes which means more money to be spent consooming, nobody getting killed by pigs or imprisoned for smoking weed means more customers. a few (insured) burnt down buildings is a small price to pay for this. this may be the only chance in your lifetime to help make ancapistan a reality. anyone not supporting the rioters right now is a bootlicking faggot no better than those white guilt cucks down on their knees begging blacks for forgiveness for slavery. freedom is worth dying for.


There is no freedom without security.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jun 1, 2020)

There's nothing wrong with protesting. The question is why they're supporting violent riots.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks to Corona Lockdown, many people have tense feelings, are bored and don't have the capacity to properly process feelings in the first place so once someone threw a brick at a shop, everyone followed suit so they can get out of the house for a bit and hope to get away with crime.

Why people support it? Because a black man was actually wrongfully killed by a cop and instead of presenting numerous cases of police brutality, they clutch onto this one to make a non-existing point that cops are facists. THAT murder was wrong and sensible people can agree but SJWs are blowing the situation WAY out of proportion to virtue signal and if you call them out on it, Cancel Culture will bite your arse. SJWs defend riots to the core because they don't have the word power to change people's minds so they use this fear to manipulate arse-kissing celebs to agree with them or they'll get called a racist.

It's power, basically. No sensible person agrees with the riots but Twitter demands it.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jun 1, 2020)

Inflatable Julay said:


> There's nothing wrong with protesting. The question is why they're supporting violent riots.


I guess as long as there's no mass murders, or their targets are the ones being slain, it's all right to support violent looting and the ruination of innocent people's livelihoods. While I don't condone or agree with the actions of the cop, I agree even less that the course of action is to burn down restaurants and police stations until the city is complete ash due to mob mentality and mob stupidity.  Doesn't help that Corona's still rearing its ugly head in many areas, and with many people already pissed off at the lockdowns, something had to give eventually. This just so happened to be it unfortunately.

About the only people I've seen outside of the Farms that are against it are the government, and I'm willing to bet there's some within those ranks that support the looting and torching going on as long as it doesn't directly affect them or their lives (be it their job, well-being, or them simply just being alive). So Naturally, if the government is against the riots, you got to think the exact opposite of them and support it. Which is a very stupid idea, and one I doubt any of these people supporting will realize until it happens to them. Sure there'll be some deaths, but you can try to justify it by saying "The law drove us to do it!", despite how stupid it sounds.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Jun 1, 2020)

I support it because I've invested in drama coin.


----------



## Happy Fish (Jun 1, 2020)

Its an election year. China is under heat. The left needed a power play. They decided to try to incite a riot as they do every election year and lucky them the most recent bout of senseless violence by an overzealous cop was particularly fucking horrible. Gave the left media all the outrage fuel they needed to hold a massive political rally.

Its backfiring hard right now either way, and they are too stupid to realize it.


----------



## Tism the Return (Jun 1, 2020)

It's fun to watch other countries go up in flames lol


----------



## Tim Buckley (Jun 1, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Social status.
> 
> They want to feel good about themselves by doing next to nothing.


And it's as predictable as the sunrise, as non complex as toddler's shape matching games, as animalistic as mutts fucking.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jun 1, 2020)

We know celebrities will puppet whatever line is given to them. The issue therefore is looking at who is telling them this horseshit and my guess is that big business is a key motivator. Prices for buying businesses have been absolutely ravaged by the China cough and with these riots there will be a massive pile of motivated sellers for vultures to prey upon.
Edited: typos


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 1, 2020)

Tism the Return said:


> It's fun to watch other countries go up in flames lol


I wanna be MATI, but then I do laugh when other countries are doing dumb shit. Fair is fair.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 1, 2020)

Because it's funny.


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Jun 1, 2020)

Cheap virtue signalling chasing a trend. They see how social media is nothing but talking about the riots protests and want to get some exposure for themselves by allying with whatever s trending on Twitter, which happens to be supporting the violence and destruction. Think about when a major world event happens like the Olympics, commercials become all about sports and international cooperation, streamers play sports games, clickbait farms pump out listicles about previous Olympics, all for pandering to the masses who are all talking about the Olympics. It helps that a lot of people have doublethinked themselves into both supporting the violence and saying these are peaceful protests so you can put out a statement or commercial supporting the riots without fear of major backlash.


----------



## tehpope (Jun 1, 2020)

Smug Chuckler said:


> I support it because I want to forget the coronas and see idiots get into trouble.


 Well wanting to watch the world burn is one thing.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jun 1, 2020)

tehpope said:


> Well wanting to watch the world burn is one thing.


I want to watch you burn.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Jun 1, 2020)

Kuchipatchi said:


> Thanks to Corona Lockdown, many people have tense feelings, are bored and don't have the capacity to properly process feelings in the first place so once someone threw a brick at a shop, everyone followed suit so they can get out of the house for a bit and hope to get away with crime.
> 
> Why people support it? Because a black man was actually wrongfully killed by a cop and instead of presenting numerous cases of police brutality, they clutch onto this one to make a non-existing point that cops are facists. THAT murder was wrong and sensible people can agree but SJWs are blowing the situation WAY out of proportion to virtue signal and if you call them out on it, Cancel Culture will bite your arse. SJWs defend riots to the core because they don't have the word power to change people's minds so they use this fear to manipulate arse-kissing celebs to agree with them or they'll get called a racist.
> 
> It's power, basically. No sensible person agrees with the riots but Twitter demands it.



cant forget the record unemployment too. many people locked down have no jobs so why not take a drive and try to loot some free shit

the protests are fine. they're for a good cause. and i'd even say it's  fine if people get a bit rowdy and violent, and many people who think that will support the protests and look the other way when a few bad actors do dumb and violent shit (just look at how much hk protesters are willing to tolerate from their own side), but the amount of indiscriminate, senseless destruction we're seeing is completely out of control. it's simply unconscionable to support the cause, the protests, the police marching with protesters, etc., but not simultaneously condemn the indiscriminate violence and looting.


----------



## Baguette Child (Jun 1, 2020)

BoingBoingBoi said:


> the protests are fine. they're for a good cause.



I've been told on facebook that burning down my used bookstore was 100% for a good cause and a valid form of protest. Who cares that a first generation immigrant got screwed over and lost everything he owns, it really makes a statement the cops can't ignore when we burn down small businesses that have nothing to do with the murder. 


Sarcasm off; I was in agreement with the idea of protests, because the video of that man being killed disgusted me, but that's not what any of this is. There are no legitimate protests going on anymore, it's all just wanton violence. They are using Floyd's death as an excuse to do evil, vicious things and that isn't right. Period.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Jun 1, 2020)

They most likely want to virtue-signal to their fellow progressives by defending and justifying the actions of the looters, so they can get some free asspats and good publicity from their ilk. Either that or they want to justify stealing a TV from Target. Either or.


----------



## raspberry mocha (Jun 1, 2020)

The folks who just want to loot are whatever. Hoodrats gonna hood. Do not pretend you are making some sort of political statement, get your loot and jump the fence. The LARPers who think the revolution is now are cringey autists and need to be held accountable. The hashtag activist celebrities low key bragging about their donation funding clout are scum, but what else is new?


----------



## FlappyBat (Jun 1, 2020)

Because the people against the riots won't organize a boycott and the people in support of them will.


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Jun 1, 2020)

DumbDude42 said:


> they get cancelled if they don't
> 
> not so much by the public at large, but by their personal in-group. remember that these people all run in circles that are dominated by turbo leftists.



This. I know a guy who's in music and he has to come out and support the protests, riots, etc because he knows he's going to be cancelled or whatever if he doesn't.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 2, 2020)

Senior Lexmechanic said:


> Literally no one, not even the people condoning the riots as "the voice of the unheard", is saying this.
> EDIT: Random lunatics on Twitter don't count; I know for a fact that there are at minimum five different people on Twitter arguing for the legalization of cannibalism.


Maybe they think that "cannibalism" derives from "cannabis" and they are just for pot legalization.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jun 2, 2020)

Asspats and they know they'll get shit if they stay out of it.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 2, 2020)

Strange Wilderness said:


> Cheap virtue signalling chasing a trend. They see how social media is nothing but talking about the riots protests and want to get some exposure for themselves by allying with whatever s trending on Twitter, which happens to be supporting the violence and destruction.


That's pretty much it. There are basically only two sides a lot of times in politics, with both sides running to the most extreme end of the spectrum, completely polarized.

"You are either with us or against us."

The "progressive" side picked the rioters. There can't be nuance, there can't be anything between. That is also why they seem to hold so many contradictory positions, such as simultaneous support of Islam and LGBT, supposedly. It's not about logical consistency, it is about political alliances first and foremost. Agree with whomever you are politically allied with. That is about as simple as this heuristic works.

People work like this a lot of times. Alliances form wherever people meet. You will see this even in circles where people proclaim to ostensibly against this form of petty social games. But status and ingroup signifiers can be found everywhere, particularly on social media and Internet platforms. Many of these platforms are practially geared towards signaling and establishing consensus. Like and dislike functionality is an example of this, and the more pronounced these mechanisms are in a given forum the quicker echo chambers form. Twitter is an extreme case of it. Reddit does the same thing by prioritizing what is popular and hiding posts with "negative scores". Many other examples abound, but "reaction" functionality is usually the hallmark of such consensus driven platforms, which is why I think modern social media and many other places with such functionality are absolute cancer.


----------



## Recoil (Jun 2, 2020)

There would be no riots if Twitter didn't exist.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 2, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> Asspats and they know they'll get shit if they stay out of it.


Yes and no. Increasingly, this is breaking down because there is simply no pleasing these people. Example:

David Guetta Criticised For Tone Deaf “Shout Out” To George Floyd’s Family Behind The Decks

Damned if you do, damned of you don't. Although, in this particular case I think they are mostly jumping on the guy for a faux pas related to language proficiency. He meant to express "condolences" but because he is not a native English speaker he said "shout out to Floyd's family" which people tore into in all the progressive circles.

The biggest allies also get abused most. It's gaslighting and sort of what an abuser in a relationship would do. It's most of all about power. Look how Bernie Sanders was treated. I think just staying out of politically charged topics would be best. There are frequent attempts to pull big organizations into the mess, such as those call outs on Twitter along the lines of

_"Hey, company X! Why aren't you issuing any statement on topic Y?"_

Those are baits and should simply be ignored. Companies are frequently goaded into making social statements that way. Then, once they are committed to a position, the trap is laid. Then those keyboard activists have even more power than before because they got a reaction out of a company. It also serves the function of having someone commit to a position, which then can be attacked. If your position is not known or unclear, it is harder to attack you. Once they have committed to a position, though, activists and grifters can get their hooks in. It's more of a gaslighting and abuse technique than anything.





Companies that are "proactive" and stupid enough to seek out getting involved in such hot topics are asking for embarrassment IMHO. You simply can't win with those people. Someone is going to fling poo at them, either for speaking up or for shutting up. It's best to stay out of it, but companies are still in the process of learning that.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jun 2, 2020)

One of the most rattling things about these past few nights is seeing almost everyone I know, even people who before this were mostly apolitical, come out in support of the violence. I've seen so many posts about white privilege, about police brutality, approval of and excuses for looting. What's even worse is I've seen only one person pushing back against the narrative (and to be frank he does a very mediocre job of it). I see people parroting things that are factually unrealities- "hands up don't shoot", shit about Russians and the election, the idea that 6 gorillian blacks are murdered by the thug police every year. But no one says otherwise. Not one of them stops to wonder how, when everyone and their mother is acknowledging their white privilege,  when everyone is so anti-racism, when we've been taught diversity and acceptance since childhood, is society so racist and where did all these racists come from and how did they all seemingly end up in the police force?

The truth does not seem to matter right now. Logic does not seem to matter right now.  When I don't feel like Winston Smith, I feel like Marge at the end of Fargo. I just don't understand it.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Jun 2, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Maybe they think that "cannibalism" derives from "cannabis" and they are just for pot legalization.


The breakdown is something like:
1- obvious shitposter/pathological contrarian that nonetheless will be used as a punching bag.
1- legitimately insane person with zero filter that shouldn't be allowed to bring a barbecue and infants within a country mile of each other.
1- La Raza radical who rabidly embraces the worst aspects of the Aztecs- the worst of the Mexica culture groups (and hated by the rest due to their human sacrifices and ritual cannibalism)
2- Furries with vore fetishes.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Jun 2, 2020)

I've had friends turn their backs on me, a cop, and family members say that I'm "an enabler" for taking a position against rioting. They clearly don't understand the 1st amendment does not include infringement upon other's rights, which is not protesting. All the people that are buying into this woke faggotry by destroying local businesses (some owned by minorities) don't need to call the police if they're threatened or harmed. We're all apparently racist.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 2, 2020)

gud boi/gal points.


----------



## Lad3004 (Jun 2, 2020)

It's the most popular opinion and if there's one thing celebs, ecelebs and corporations love capitalizing on it's the most popular opinion.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 2, 2020)

Lad3004 said:


> It's the most popular opinion and if there's one thing celebs, ecelebs and corporations love capitalizing on it's the most popular opinion.




True, but I think these riots are probably going to be the last stand of the 2010's Woke Left, they just don't realize it yet.

This is a "now or never" moment for them since BLM and Antifa have crossed the Rubicon on this one, and with Antifa being declared an international terrorist movement by the DOJ and FBI, with all the grave implications that will entail, the Left is basically giving it their all and going in full blast with no restrictions or holding back.

They're throwing everything they have at their perceived opposition and are going all in on the riots in ways that made the peak SJW brigading of 2017-2019 look sedate. Because they can't go back after this, and I think the more politically minded bigwigs know this. That's probably why all these corporate declarations happened all at once within the last 48 hours.

I'd wager a lot of the turbo-leftists in these corporations are figuring if they can support the riots and openly endorse BLM and Antifa, then Trump and the feds will back down and walk back the terror designations since the corporate lobby has such disproportionate power over both of the major parties.

Trump and the DOJ need to hold firm and not back down, and make it clear they mean business and when that happens, expect a lot of the bigwigs to start throwing Antifa, BLM, and the far left in general under the bus or get taken down with them.

Mark Zuckerberg of all people gets this, which is why he's taking a more neutral stance. I think he can see where the wind is blowing with Corona-Chan taking a bat to the global economy and now the rioting and acts of open rebellion in the United States.

When a fucking autistic android like Zuckerberg can see how bad things have gotten and how it can have a massive backlash against the Left and the current cultural zeitgeist, then you know it's the darkness just before the dawn.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 2, 2020)

Just remember, they’re willingly trying to lobotomize you by pretending to be for something, while forcing you to question your own “beliefs”.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jun 2, 2020)

For Sony et. al. I bet this whole corona virus has affected their bottom lines. They already got the money from the retail stores who were selling their shit, and now they'll get a super big bonus when the sales figures come back from the stores that do rebuild and restock. They have bonuses coming in the future due to this shit.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Jun 2, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> True, but I think these riots are probably going to be the last stand of the 2010's Woke Left, they just don't realize it yet.
> 
> This is a "now or never" moment for them since BLM and Antifa have crossed the Rubicon on this one, and with Antifa being declared an international terrorist movement by the DOJ and FBI, with all the grave implications that will entail, the Left is basically giving it their all and going in full blast with no restrictions or holding back.
> 
> ...



The revolution WILL be commercialized

The sentiment they have is that this and the virus lockdowns would lead to the anti capitalist revolution. Look at the similar rhetoric used: "the economy can bounce back from lockdowns, lives are at stake" and "property can be replaced, lives cannot". With giant corporations aiding and abetting this, they're wrong to think that if the entire system collapses surely socialism will follow. What'll follow is more corporate bullshit, especially since small business is getting absolutely destroyed and the only places that _will_ bounce back are megacorps like Amazon, Walmart, and Target. We've already seen that all we're getting is corporations putting out statements about how they TOTALLY care about you #StayHome #BlackLivesMatter


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 2, 2020)

supporting the riots:

more entertaining videos to watch online
more dead cops, nobody likes cops
more dead leftist retards
if your workplace gets burned down you don't need to work for a while, enjoy your taste of NEET life
if you live in a small white town your house will be fine
if niggers try to break into your house just shoot them
supporting the government/cops:

muh morals, violence is bad!!! (faggot)
more cops to enforce unconstitutional laws
more cops to enforce bullshit laws like "don't smoke this plant it's bad" or "you need to hide your penis in public penis is evil" and ruin your life
more cops to pull you over for going 2 mph over the speed limit
doesn't matter where you live, cops will still ruin your life
if you shoot cops breaking into your house, infinitely more cops and military will come to kill you just like in GTA


----------



## Ledian (Jun 2, 2020)

A good reason is that it's easy to shit out a platitude on something like Twitter and people will eat it up. It's easy for celebs and random internet personalities, it gets people to leave them alone. For corporations, they don't really have to support anything at all, they just have to act like they do. It's why a lot of their "support" feels soulless and bland. It's just a visual platitude to appease the masses who want their validation. God forbid [BRAND] doesn't have politics they like, they might have to choose [BRAND] instead.
Another reason is that many corporate social media accounts are run by PR who live and breath left politics and probably some suits that this is the best way to get through this unscathed reputation wise since Twitter's "voice" visually looks a lot stronger than it actually is. 
Suits never take into account the total and average number of active users, they just know there's probably "100 million users" and that is a lot. What they probably don't know out is, of that, only 30 million are American and who fucking knows out of that are actually constantly active accounts. Could be as few as 5 million.

Plus at the start, it was contained only to Minneapolis then spread like wildfire. Now it's getting worse and worse, the media is trying it's best to paint a rosy picture but the cracks are showing and these corporations now are stuck with supporting rioters and anarchists. They will reap what they sow for speaking so quickly in support. Sony is already facing constant flak for showing support so quickly.


----------



## Bum Driller (Jun 3, 2020)

According to Reuters, some 2/3 of the americans they polled support the riots. Think about that for a moment.


----------



## Cutlass Supreme (Jun 3, 2020)

I can't wait until the next political issue comes where they start shaming people for not posting enough support.


----------



## Cutlass Supreme (Jun 3, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> According to Reuters, some 2/3 of the americans they polled support the riots. Think about that for a moment.


You completely twisted the article: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...f-trumps-response-reuters-ipsos-idUSKBN239347



> The survey conducted on Monday and Tuesday found 64% of American adults were “sympathetic to people who are out protesting right now,” while 27% said they were not and 9% were unsure.





> . Majorities of both Republicans and Democrats said they supported peaceful protests but believed property damage undermined the demonstrators’ cause. Less than one quarter of Americans said violence was an appropriate response.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 3, 2020)

I still think it may be a good idea to do away with thinking of things as "racist" or some other form of "discrimination" in the first place. Such thinking has helped lead to identity politics and the endless "Clown World" of "Current Year", where just about anything can be seen as some new buzzword for "discrimination".

So when someone is really a jerk to someone else, it could just be called being a jerk or the like, not some buzzword for "discrimination" or a "hate crime". Such could help prevent the bullshit "woke" mentality of one always being held responsible for the actions of others of their kind. This other way of thinking could also help bring about the dream MLK had of people being judged by their character instead of their group.


----------



## Jarolleon (Jun 3, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> That's pretty much it. There are basically only two sides a lot of times in politics, with both sides running to the most extreme end of the spectrum, completely polarized.
> 
> "You are either with us or against us."
> 
> ...


So how come there is no conservative side that's doing the opposite, and threatening to freeze you out of the oil business (or whatever industries still have right-wingers in them these days) if you donate to "those Antifa/BLM terrorists"?


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 3, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> So how come there is no conservative side that's doing the opposite, and threatening to freeze you out of the oil business (or whatever industries still have right-wingers in them these days) if you donate to "those Antifa/BLM terrorists"?



Conservatives/Republicans are stupid and honorable. Democrats are corrupt.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 3, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> So how come there is no conservative side that's doing the opposite, and threatening to freeze you out of the oil business (or whatever industries still have right-wingers in them these days) if you donate to "those Antifa/BLM terrorists"?


Didn’t some politician from Georgia threaten to take away delta’s tax exemptions if they quit donating to the nra?


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jun 3, 2020)

We need to remember that contrary to what certain fuckheads at the New York Times say twitter is not real life. The vast majority of people either

A. Support the peaceful parts of the protest and condemn the violence

Or

B. Do not support the protests at all

Most support that these corporations and celebrities give is face value at best with maybe a donation here or there.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jun 4, 2020)

It's the closest thing we have right now to sports?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 5, 2020)

clout chasers the lot of them!


----------



## Made In China (Jun 5, 2020)

Jarolleon said:


> So how come there is no conservative side that's doing the opposite, and threatening to freeze you out of the oil business (or whatever industries still have right-wingers in them these days) if you donate to "those Antifa/BLM terrorists"?



Because all of the hard-working successful billionaires and millionaires in society are progressives, not conservatives, so it would never go anywhere.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 5, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if you shoot cops breaking into your house, infinitely more cops and military will come to kill you just like in GTA



Shoot a cop breaking into your house (RIP the 4th amendment) and the rest of your life becomes the safe house raid in Payday 2 but on Death Sentence w/ One Down and all you have is whatever guns you have irl and also regenerating shields don't exist and you're probably not as agile as video game robbers anyway

but at least you can blast techno like in the game if you have a lot of speakers dotted around your house

also another plus to supporting the riots:  Cheap stolen shit, I want me a new pair of $500 shoes for 80% off


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jun 5, 2020)

It's what their careers rely on. Think of all the actors who don't usually come in support of this stuff like Tim Allen. Other than Last Man Standing and Toy Story he hasn't been relevant in 20 years. According to Hollywood he was the wrong thoughts and ideas. If the protest and all these progressive ideas are seen in negative light one day they will probably flip. They go with what's popular not with what they really beleive.


----------



## basedflash (Jun 6, 2020)

KiwiLedian said:


> A good reason is that it's easy to shit out a platitude on something like Twitter and people will eat it up. It's easy for celebs and random internet personalities, it gets people to leave them alone. For corporations, they don't really have to support anything at all, they just have to act like they do. It's why a lot of their "support" feels soulless and bland. It's just a visual platitude to appease the masses who want their validation. God forbid [BRAND] doesn't have politics they like, they might have to choose [BRAND] instead.



This. It's all just virtue signaling. Once the trend started, other companies had to comply or they'd be called out and shamed by the stupid Twitter mob. Everything on social media is just sheep heard mentality, it's like high school, gotta copy what the cool kids are doing. The post where Sony said "cities can rebuild" was fucking scary however. Sony condoning the riots. Fuck Sony.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jun 6, 2020)

'Cuz they hate the joggers deep down and want more seperation to have their nice white neighborhoods


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 6, 2020)

It's a pretty hard position to oppose, the police fucked up real bad, killed an guy.....horribly, even their response to the riots has its low points and the police have a long proud history of fucking up. I mean if Republicans/conservatives are as meritocratic as they say they are then even they've got be wondering how exactly the police force is so bad at mundaine tasks like restraint.


----------



## Made In China (Jun 6, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> I mean if Republicans/conservatives are as meritocratic as they say they are then even they've got be wondering how exactly the police force is so bad at mundaine tasks like restraint.



If they were meritocratic they'd practice a little self-awareness and start wondering why virtually all of the most successful people in western society are trying to destroy them.  Nothing quite as surreal as seeing the last few anons on 8chan who can barely keep an imageboard running complain about lack of merit from millionaire techies responsible for building the foundations of modern internet society.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 6, 2020)

Peaceful protest and the airing of governmental grievances is one of the cornerstones of American citizenship. I don't think too many companies are supporting rioters and looters. The death of Floyd was a terrible situation, that pretty much everyone agrees was unwarranted. Protests are a natural way for us to speak out. Destroying one's own neighbourhood is not.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Jun 6, 2020)

Spoiler



jews





Emperor Julian said:


> It's a pretty hard position to oppose, the police fucked up real bad, killed an guy.....horribly and even their response to the riots has it's low points and the police have a long proud history of fucking up. I mean if Republicans/conservatives are as meritocratic as they say they are then even they've got be wondering how exactly the police force is so bad at mundaine tasks like restraint.



Heavyhanded police training is an issue worth addressing, but it's not evidence of systemic racism. Where was the riot for that unarmed white guy in a hotel who was forced to play some fucked up game of Simon Says before cops shot him to death?

So no, it's a hard position to oppose, in a vacuum. But it doesn't exist in a vacuum, it exists in a cultural landscape full of social media thought police who hate nuance & will try to ruin your life if you disagree, and where performative grandstanding sells just like sex used to in the 90s.


----------



## Tismguide (Jun 6, 2020)

Made In China said:


> If they were meritocratic they'd practice a little self-awareness and start wondering why virtually all of the most successful people in western society are trying to destroy them.  Nothing quite as surreal as seeing the last few anons on 8chan who can barely keep an imageboard running complain about lack of merit from millionaire techies responsible for building the foundations of modern internet society.


In fairness, it's hard to keep an imageboard running when you're denied access to nearly all internet services. Consider the lengths Null has gone to to keep this place up.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jun 6, 2020)

ISDwarnedus said:


> Heavyhanded police training is an issue worth addressing, but it's not evidence of systemic racism. Where was the riot for that unarmed white guy in a hotel who was forced to play some fucked up game of Simon Says before cops shot him to death?
> 
> So no, it's a hard position to oppose, in a vacuum. But it doesn't exist in a vacuum, it exists in a cultural landscape full of social media thought police who hate nuance & will try to ruin your life if you disagree, and where performative grandstanding sells just like sex used to in the 90s.



Outside of a vacuum it actually becomes worse, for example the Breonn taylor shitshow, this sort of stuff appears to occur at an alarming rate.

The media would have to be even more incompetant  than I think they are not to notice a pattern considering noticing basic patterns is a basic human trait and it's hard to see the possibility of being killed horribly by people who are in theory supposed to make you safe is performative grandstanding.

  Now I think it's a symptom of a deeper more complex problem which isnt really routed in cops hating black people and  If you don't agree their's deeper cultural issue with them that's your call but for the average layperson it's getting a really hard sell that something isnt going seriously wrong with the cops efforts to serve and protect when medics are getting shot in their own house because the cops are trying to arrest a man they've already got.
I get the impression the farms doesnt represent the zeigeist of the US anymore than the average online commie


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jun 6, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> It's a pretty hard position to oppose, the police fucked up real bad, killed an guy.....horribly, even their response to the riots has its low points and the police have a long proud history of fucking up. I mean if Republicans/conservatives are as meritocratic as they say they are then even they've got be wondering how exactly the police force is so bad at mundaine tasks like restraint.



I think they mean the violence and riots, along with the insane demands like abolishing the police. Even Trump came out against the cops, but rather than having peaceful protests for de-esculation training, they went full retard. It's an Emperor has no clothes scenario.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Jun 6, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> It's a pretty hard position to oppose, the police fucked up real bad, killed an guy.....horribly, even their response to the riots has its low points and the police have a long proud history of fucking up. I mean if Republicans/conservatives are as meritocratic as they say they are then even they've got be wondering how exactly the police force is so bad at mundaine tasks like restraint.


Last time I checked, the inciting incident happened in an almost entirely Democrat area. The Republicans didn't have anything to do with the death of George Floyd.


----------



## Mr Snoid (Jun 6, 2020)

Fuck me. Walmart.

"...you are expected to truly, authentically, and more deeply embrace inclusion."

Ammo for the race inquisitors. How can anyone refute a charge their wokeness isn't true, authentic, AND deeply felt?
















			https://corporate.walmart.com/newsroom/2020/06/05/making-a-difference-in-racial-equity


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 7, 2020)

Everyone wants to feel like they're doing the right thing, it's easy when it's in vogue and has numerous corporate sponsors.


----------

